# Safest way to route hole



## Csmith78 (May 11, 2020)

Hi All,

I am working on a few cribbage boards and would like to include a small drawer to store the cards and pegs. This weekend I got it done, but wondering if it was the best/safest way to do it.

I hogged out most of the material with the drill press and forstner bit, then taped a half inch template to the top of the piece..Using my plunge router and flush trim bit I routed the balance slowly incrementing my depth.

The problem I had was when getting close to the corners, the bit started to make contact with the two sides and wanted to chatter on me. Guessing the end grain to long grain transition doesn't help. I just didn't feel 100% safe on it.

Thinking back, would the better option have been to use a router inlay kit to guide around my template, then use an upcut spiral bit to cut the material? Or is there a better solution all together.

I've attached a photo of the finished piece for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

make a template, use an assortment of top-bearing pattern bits
in a router and remove 1/8-1/4" of material at a time.
hogging out the excess with a forstner bit is a good idea.
having the box secured firmly to the table or vise is another good idea.
you will be satisfied with the results.

photos of the router tools that you used would narrow the field of solutions.

.


----------

